# Excel 2010 als Standardprogramm festlegen



## FraSiWa (12. April 2018)

Hallo, auf meinem Unilaptop mit Windows 10 ist Microsoft Excel 2016 vorinstalliert. Ich benutze aber lieber die 2010er-Version. Windows öffnet xls-Dateien aber beharrlich mit Excel 2016 (für das inzwischen auch die Testlizenz abgelaufen ist), und bei den Standardprogrammen steht Excel 2010 gar nicht zur Auswahl. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das trotzdem als Standard festzulegen (ich sehe es nämlich schon kommen, dass wenn ich Office 2016 deinstalliere, hinterher wieder gar nichts mehr funktioniert)?


----------



## Gimmick (12. April 2018)

Rechtsklick -> Öffnen mit -> andere App auswählen ->runter scrollen -> weitere App -> runter scrollen -> andere App auf PC suchen -> Exe auswählen schon versucht?

Ansonsten hilft wohl nur eine Registry-Änderung.


----------



## FraSiWa (12. April 2018)

Das würde voraussetzen, dass ich die passende Exe für Excel 2010 finden würde. Microsoft Office hat ja eine sehr, nunja, "eigenwillige" Programmstruktur. Da verlinkt ja noch nichtmal die Startmenüverknüpfung auf eine konkrete Datei


----------



## Gimmick (12. April 2018)

Hast Du mal über den Task-Manager die exe zum prozess anzeigen lassen?


----------



## FraSiWa (12. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Hast Du mal über den Task-Manager die exe zum prozess anzeigen lassen?



Damit hab ich jetzt zumindest die richtige Exe gefunden. Das löst nur leider mein Problem nicht, denn selbst wenn ich dem System mit "Öffnen mit... --> Andere App auf diesem PC suchen" sage, dass es die Datei mit dieser exe öffnen soll, wird die Datei trotzdem mit Excel 2016 geöffnet. Wenn hingegen Excel 2010 bereits offen ist, wird auch die Datei brav mit Excel 2010 geöffnet


----------



## Gimmick (13. April 2018)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Damit hab ich jetzt zumindest die richtige Exe gefunden. Das löst nur leider mein Problem nicht, denn selbst wenn ich dem System mit "Öffnen mit... --> Andere App auf diesem PC suchen" sage, dass es die Datei mit dieser exe öffnen soll, wird die Datei trotzdem mit Excel 2016 geöffnet. Wenn hingegen Excel 2010 bereits offen ist, wird auch die Datei brav mit Excel 2010 geöffnet



Wtf 

Schau mal hier:

two versions of excel installed. The old version is associated with - Microsoft Community

How to set default version: 2010 or 2016? | Windows Secrets Lounge

Double-clicking an Office file fails to open it in the correct Office program - Office Support


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2018)

Ich würde die 2016er-Version einfach deinstallieren, wenn die Lizenz eh nicht mehr gültig ist. Was soll da passieren? An der 2010er wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## FraSiWa (13. April 2018)

Die Links haben alle keine Abhilfe geschafft (bei denen war das Problem eher andersrum). Ich hab Office 2016 jetzt deinstalliert, woraufhin er mir wie befürchtet Office 2010 gleich mit zerschossen hat. Das ließ sich aber zum Glück mit dem Installer lösen. Dann musste ich Windows nur nochmal manuell beibringen, womit es Exceldatein öffnen soll, und jetzt gehts endlich



keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll da passieren? An der 2010er wird sich nichts ändern.


Wir reden hier immer noch von Microsoft Office, bei dem auch die Datei mit Excel 2016 geöffnet wird, obwohl man das System explizit anweist, sie mit der exe von Excel 2010 zu öffnen. Von daher kann man sich ausmalen, dass es auch bei der Deinstallation zu Komplikationen kommt, was sich ja auch bewahrheitet hat.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2018)

Nein, kann man eigentlich nicht (automatisch). Ich hatte das Problem in einer ähnlichen Konstellation nicht. Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht das Problem, dass sich Windows nicht an das festgelegte Standardprogramm gehalten hat. Auch das funktioniert bei mir problemlos.


----------



## FraSiWa (13. April 2018)

Kann eigentlich nicht, war aber trotzdem so. Wenn man sich die ganze Dateistruktur von Office mal anschaut, fragt man sich aber sowieso, was Microsoft da geritten hat.


----------

